# Primary teacher Gems Dubai



## Japestardeluxe (May 21, 2013)

Hi,

I have been offered a position in A Gems school in Dubai. I have 5 years teaching experience and a B.ed an M.ed. They're offering 12000 per month. Just wondering if that is ok or would it be better to negotiate a better deal. Would really appreciate feedback from people in the know. Thanks a million

JP


----------



## ejsaunders (Jun 24, 2011)

Japestardeluxe said:


> Hi,
> 
> They're offering 12000 per month.
> 
> JP


Hey there, that sounds about right for Dubai. Is everything else thrown in for free - i.e accommodation, bills, flights etc?


----------

